

The appendices of the CSS specification are in alphabetical order - ableal
http://diveintomark.org/archives/2010/02/24/the-game-is-afoot

======
ableal
Hofstadter-inspired writing, with a helping of Knuth served in the comments.

Also good in Mark's blog: _Ribbon Hero is the future_ (
<http://diveintomark.org/archives/2010/03/03/microgames> ) about
learning/achievement games.

That post included a link to _Space Invaders Enterprise Edition_ (
[http://eis-blog.ucsc.edu/2010/02/space-invaders-enterprise-e...](http://eis-
blog.ucsc.edu/2010/02/space-invaders-enterprise-edition/) ). The title by
itself is worthy, but the post is about rule engines. That interesting point
was not much discussed here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1131502> .

